

Slow technology adoption = adoption nonetheless - webwatch
http://www.16thletter.com/2008/05/27/slow-technology-adoption-adoption-nonetheless/

======
andyjoe
Everyone wants to go beyond early adoption to mass adoption. As the recent
issues with Twitter are demonstrating, building a service (or site or company)
that will scale is a challenge all to itself!

